# 1935 Roadmaster?



## Bluebird55 (Jun 26, 2011)

IMG_0096.JPGIMG_0092.JPG can anyone confirm the year on this bike..


----------



## slick (Jun 26, 2011)

Link doesn't work, try again please.


----------



## Bluebird55 (Jun 26, 2011)

Img_0092.jpg


----------



## slick (Jun 26, 2011)

Host your photos on photobucket then copy and paste the http: address in your post on the thread. Works for me.


----------



## Bluebird55 (Jul 3, 2011)

I uploaded the pictures on photobucket like you suggested.  here is the URL    http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc449/Koliaskb/


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 3, 2011)

You have a very nice, predominantly original version of a Cleveland Welding “Bent-Tank” bicycle. Bent-Tank is my name for this model based on the shape of the frame and tank with the pronounced kink at the lower rear end of the tank. 

Cleveland Welding began bicycle production in late 1935 but it was really an early start on their 1936 line of bicycles. The Bent Tank was not one of the original models but was introduced during early 1936. In variations the Bent-Tank models were produced until early 1942.

Dating this bike accurately comes down to noting a few specific features that place it chronologically along that time line. The 1936 bikes have crescent rather than gothic fenders, a chainring with smaller secondary paisleys, a different chainguard, and a different fork and trussrods. The early bikes also have closer set chainstays (at the juncture with the crank hanger) and have large fillets at all the joints between the top tubes and the head and seat tubes. The earliest tanks had horn buttons located on the side of the tank. 

The top placement of the horn button, along with the other later features I mentioned, date this bike as probably from 1938 or 1939. The use of the CWC nine-hole rack rather than the earlier six-hole version probably means it was built in 1939. In 1940 the tanks lost the removable battery door (from the drive side). The serial number will place the bike against others I have recorded to help close in on the build year.

I love the green and cream color paint scheme, one of the less frequently seen combinations. The bike has the most basic paint scheme with no fender darts and painted rims but I think that adds to the look. This paint scheme (but with a different tank decal) is shown in the 1939 catalog as the model 0926-S Men’s Special.  It is interesting that it has the optional extra cost, Wise built, CWC lock. 

Judging by the bright white color, I am guessing the light is a replacement but a front load torpedo is the correct light for this bike. It also looks like it is sitting on modern red tires but they look great with the green paint.

Thanks for posting the pictures, this is an outstanding bike.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, great bike. Love that green.!!


----------



## Bluebird55 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks, that is what made me look at the bike at first. I now have named it the "The John Deere" , at I even bought a hat to match the bike.


----------

